# Chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng có ưu điểm gì?



## ecoceramic (25/4/22)

Chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng là gợi ý hoàn hảo cho những khách hàng đang tìm sản phẩm để ngâm rượu hay đựng rượu trong thời gian dài. Tuy nhiên, cách nhận biết chum sành như thế nào để không mua phải hàng kém chất lượng thì không phải ai cũng biết. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn tìm hiểu thông tin này.

Ưu điểm của chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng

Chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng thuyết phục khách hàng bởi những điểm nổi bật cả về chất lượng cũng như hình thức sử dụng:

Chum ngâm rượu Bát Tràng được sản xuất bởi làng nghề gốm Bát Tràng – Làng nghề truyền thống với hơn 500 năm về gốm sứ. Đây là sản phẩm hữu ích, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của người dùng như đựng rượu, ủ rượu, ngâm rượu…

Nguyên liệu 100% từ đất sét cao cấp, được tạo hình và tạo kiểu linh hoạt tùy vào nhu cầu khách hàng nhưng đều bảo đảo đạt quy chuẩn và thực hiện đúng quy trình, luôn tạo sự tin tưởng, an tâm vào một dòng hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ.




Chum sành ngâm rượu cũng giống như các sản phẩm sành sứ Bát Tràng khách đều được nung ở nhiệt độ 1200 độ C nên loại bỏ hoàn toàn các axit độc hại. Bởi vậy, sản phẩm luôn cam kết về độ an toàn với sức khỏe người sử dụng.

Cách nhận biết chum sành Bát Tràng chuẩn

Sản phẩm chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng là dòng sản phẩm uy tín với mong muốn mang lại những điều tốt đẹp nhất cho người tiêu dùng. Để nhận biết đúng hàng chuẩn, bạn cần lưu ý một vài điểm sau:

Một bộ chum bao gồm: một chum và một nắp đi kèm. Chum đựng rượu, chum ủ rượu Bát Tràng có chất men dày dặn, độ bóng ít, có độ xốp để giúp cho quá trình thải độc tố trong rượu ra ngoài khi hạ thổ.

Tất cả các sản phẩm chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng đều có thiết kế kín để quá giúp rượu không bị bay hơi, bay nhiệt, không bị ngấm rượu, bất chấp mọi thời gian, mọi thời tiết.

Một sản phẩm có độ bền tốt, giúp bạn tiết kiệm chi phí, tiết kiệm thời gian tìm mua và lựa chọn.
Chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng có màu nâu đỏ hoặc màu như bã trầu. Màu sắc này là do sự hợp nhất của đất trong quá trình nung ở nhiệt độ cao trong thời gian dài.

Nếu dùng búa đập ra (nếu bạn muốn kiểm tra bằng cách này) thì sẽ thấy từ thành vỏ chum vào bên trong màu sắc này đều được đồng nhất giống nhau.
Một cách nữa để nhận biết sản phẩm có chất lượng hay không bạn hãy thử đánh vào thành chum. Nếu có âm đanh phát ra đanh như tiếng chuông thì chắc chắn bạn đã chọn đúng hàng chuẩn Bát Tràng rồi.

>>> Xem thêm: Bật mí bạn cách nhận biết chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng


----------

